# TIP Of THE WEEK



## dusty the taper (Jan 20, 2007)

:clap: Another Forum brought up giving tips so, in 50 words or less, all u mudders out there give a trick of the trade!!!:clap:


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

Bad Service - Nothing. Good Service - 15% - 20%. Hot topless waitress who gives lap dances between entrees - PRICELESS!!!:clap:


----------



## Norrrrrrrrrrrrm (Jan 20, 2007)

Clean you tools immediately. Add water to your premix bucket and whip it good....sing the song while you do it.:whistling The mud will go on much easier.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Scraping mud off porcelain - Use a plastic putty knife.
Patching small holes: Piece of sheetrock about 6" larger all around, than hole, cut off the extra sheetrock from back side of piece. Ur Left with the hole size piece and nice paper surface to mud it on with (no tape required)


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Working in people's homes: 
Keep your own roll(s) of toilet paper and a plunger in your truck. No one ever seems to have this stuff in their homes .... and you don't want to leave that kind of _'calling card'_ for them..... when they come home....


----------



## LennyV-NHSNOLA (Nov 22, 2006)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Working in people's homes:
> Keep your own roll(s) of toilet paper and a plunger in your truck. No one ever seems to have this stuff in their homes .... and you don't want to leave that kind of _'calling card'_ for them..... when they come home....


LMAO! But the secret to successful advertising is to give them something that will make them remember you... and I think you might have just found the "Holy Grail".:laughing:


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

LennyV-NHSNOLA said:


> Bad Service - Nothing. Good Service - 15% - 20%. Hot topless waitress who gives lap dances between entrees - PRICELESS!!!:clap:


Sound like the tip of the week to me.


----------



## mud dog (Jun 17, 2006)

Sing real bad and real loud and no one (not the painter,homeowner or the GC) will come within a country mile of the site to ask when you're gonna be done, they'll just pray it will be soon.:whistling :thumbup: :jester: :clap:


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

not much of a tip here, but I want to participate! :whistling Sometimes when I have a hole to fix I will place a small narrow pice of wood in the hole behind the drywall with either a screw in the part I can still see or a string attached to the wood. This allows me to pull the wood toward me and firmly against the drywall while I run screws through the drywall into the wood. I then remove the screw or string and place my patch into the hole against my backerboard, tape and mud.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

> roll(s) of toilet paper and a plunger in your truck


. 

The kit is not complete without a toilet brush! Remove all visible evidence! ....and hope ho does not return home for a while


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Increase your sales.......*

Go to a drywall supply place (home depot,lowes ect) and put your business cards all over. OK,..let me make this somewhat funny.... I tucked mine in like every box of mud compound...and I used to put "sticker business cards" on their products....LMAO. They call that Guerilla Marketing. In some of my other posts you can see I am a big fan of it. The idea sounds almost stupid right? Well, I get 1 Job a week consistently from it. Whenever my guys stop there I say hey...you know what to do. I used to stand in the isles years ago and everytime I seen someone buying products I'd approach them. Business will never come to you.....you gotta go out there and get it. BE AGGRESSIVE!!!!
My favorite line when a customer is telling me they are taking a few more bids...I say "NO....I can't allow you to do that". I can't stand by and let them do your job. I have a responsibility as a professional to act in your best interest. And they are not in your best interest......lol
Try it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Never let someone dictate the price to you. If someone says I have $1000.00 dollars for this job, and you know its gonna cost you $1500.00 or $2000.00 to do it..just pass. It's better to make *nothing* than to lose *something*.

Unfortunatly, this was a hard lesson I learned long ago. and i'm sure I am not the only one. I Hope?!?!:blink:


----------



## woodmagman (Feb 17, 2007)

*Was this Tips or Trips*

Filling an old electrical outlet hole. The hole is 2x3, cut a piece of drywall 5x6 the back score the piece just undersized to the hole. Break on the score line and seperate the backing paper and inner core leaving the face paper in place. Do this on all four sides. Place real moist mud on and in the hole, place the patch in the hole so that the side revealing paper can be used as a tape joint. Trowel patch just as you would taping. Let dry and coat again. Never used a backing block since I learned this. I have done them in the shape of telephones, feet, even did a head shaped one. Square is better, just fun to do others.


----------



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

No matter how tempting it may seem.....DO NOT PULL HIS FINGER!!!


----------



## dusty the taper (Jan 20, 2007)

If one cuts the corner bead too short often one must invest in a board stretcher, a very great investment.


----------



## smooth (Mar 12, 2007)

*Cards in the boxes briliant !*

Thanks 1King


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*They are in the attic jumping around after your thru!*

I always make sure the general contractor or the home owner understand that all work such as insulation and wiring etc etc etc needs to be done [ IN THE ATTIC ] be for i tape bed and texture the ceilings of the home! Making sure this is done will keep you from having to come back and repair any hair line cracks in joints or god forbid someone steps threw the new ceiling you have just finished! It only takes one  fat man to crack an create hair line cracks in your ceiling ! I make sure the g,c, and the home owner understand the Responsibility of working in the attic after i am threw it's on their shoulders ,and any damage will result in extra charges!:furious:


----------



## skyhook (Mar 17, 2007)

2 tips for next week, 
1) Don't tell people everything you know.


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*Heres one i here often*

If you'll do this job cheap ill hook you up with a bigger job ! Or you'll sometimes here this --If you do a good job on this one ill referee you to other people as long as its cheap enough ! 12 years later I'm still waiting for the bigger and the referrals to come rolling in and I'm still charging the same price as i was 12 years ago ! WHATS WRONG WITH THIS STATEMENT ! I might need a career change !


----------



## tlfettled (Oct 19, 2006)

*New Job Site Gc And Attitudes!*

Try to keep your self an ace in the hole and let some one else deal with the greedy ass hole general contractors !


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

If you are hired to tape over work someone else or the HO has hung.... Include a clause in the contract about this. In other words, cover your self from getting a call back to fix something that is 'hanger' related....


----------



## platinum24 (Mar 14, 2007)

*Question*



dusty the taper said:


> :clap: Another Forum brought up giving tips so, in 50 words or less, all u mudders out there give a trick of the trade!!!:clap:


 HOW MUCH ARE SUB GETTING PAID JUST TO HANG NEW CONSTRUCTION


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Hahahahahaha*

LMAO:thumbsup:


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Corners that are less than 3" on the door hinge side. First, mud the opposite corner of the hinges. Second, crease tape and apply with door hinge side dry. Three, wipe excess mud on wet side, then fold the dry 1/2 of tape to the wet side to expose the back. Mud the back like you would the angle, then unfold and adhere to drywall. Wipe clean with knife. :thumbup: I like the guerilla ad-g:laughing: !


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> If you are hired to tape over work someone else or the HO has hung.... Include a clause in the contract about this. In other words, cover your self from getting a call back to fix something that is 'hanger' related....


Boy, have I learned this a couple of times!:no:


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

Mud Master said:


> Never let someone dictate the price to you. If someone says I have $1000.00 dollars for this job, and you know its gonna cost you $1500.00 or $2000.00 to do it..just pass. It's better to make *nothing* than to lose *something*.
> 
> Unfortunatly, this was a hard lesson I learned long ago. and i'm sure I am not the only one. I Hope?!?!:blink:


No, MM, you're not the only one:notworthy . I shorted myself about $2000 on a paint job and tile floor!!!:no: That hurt !


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Mater said:


> Corners that are less than 3" on the door hinge side. First, mud the opposite corner of the hinges. Second, crease tape and apply with door hinge side dry. Three, wipe excess mud on wet side, then fold the dry 1/2 of tape to the wet side to expose the back. Mud the back like you would the angle, then unfold and adhere to drywall. Wipe clean with knife. :thumbup: I like the guerilla ad-g:laughing: !


 
Sorry I have to ask, what is the advantage of doing it this way?


----------



## AtlanticWBConst (Mar 29, 2006)

Don't know if this was posted already, but:

If using a carpenter's pencil....

Cut/sharpen both ends. If one end gets dull, just flip it over .... 
to keep moving...


----------



## Mater (Feb 21, 2007)

boman47k said:


> Sorry I have to ask, what is the advantage of doing it this way?


Boman47, for me it's easier to run mud with a 4" knife on the backside of the tape then lay it back against the narrow section of wall where the door frame is, than to run mud with a 2" knife down the whole side of the narrow door frame. This helps me especially when the gap between the corner and the door frame is less than 2".:thumbsup:


----------



## goal-perfection (Mar 30, 2007)

AtlanticWBConst said:


> Working in people's homes:
> Keep your own roll(s) of toilet paper and a plunger in your truck. No one ever seems to have this stuff in their homes .... and you don't want to leave that kind of _'calling card'_ for them..... when they come home....


my help caused this problem last week


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

Hey King... i really liked the "you know what to do" part...hahaha.. What part of Ohio r u from???


----------



## 1KingOfDrywall (Jan 14, 2007)

*Youngstown*

I have an office and garage in youngstown but I live in boardman.
I won't be dropping off any cards at your home depot........that's your territory:thumbsup:


----------

